# Which Resort near Bryce or Zion?



## KCI (May 24, 2006)

We are thinking of going out west next year to see Bryce Canyon, Zion National Park, etc.  Which resorts (II not RCI) are closest to these places and what's the weather like in the May-June timeframe?  What else is there to do in the area...we've been to Vegas twice in the last 2 years so we aren't interested in that kind of activity. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 24, 2006)

Monarch Grand Vacations has a resort near there in Brian's Head, UT. The resort is called the Cedar Breaks Lodge, II code MNC.  Here is a link to their website.  Cedar Break 

Hope that helps


----------



## labguides (May 24, 2006)

We will be staying at Best Western Zion Park Inn and Best Western Ruby’s Inn near Bryce. Have no idea what these lodgings are like. Ruby's Inn advertises a rodeo each evening.  We have just one night at each place enroute to Park City. I checked the weather for June ( we will be there the first couple of days in June) average June temp in Zion 94 and average temp in Bryce 73.


----------



## ValHam (May 24, 2006)

we stayed a few years back at the worldmark property in St. George Utah.


----------



## barndweller (May 24, 2006)

We own at Masters Villas in Mesquite. Very nice 2 bedroom villas with everything on a posh golf course. It trades with II and Trading Places Maui only. About 70 miles from Vegas. Day trips to Zion, Brice and North Rim Grand Canyon are good from there. Weather in April & May is warm to very warm but can be cool at night. Gets very hot later just like Vegas.
Julie


----------



## KevJan (May 24, 2006)

ValHam, where is the Fairfield property in St. George?  I live here and am not aware of any Fairfield property.  There is a Worldmark property and an ORE property.  There is also a new property, cuurently being marketed, that is located on the Entrada Golf Course in Ivins.  This will be especially convenient for those enjoying the productions at the Tuacahn Outdoor Theater.  

I'd be happy to answer any questions.  Yes, Zion will normally be quite warm and Bryce cooler at the time of year you are planning to vacation here.  St. George would be your best location for t/s properties.  However, there are a few up to Brian Head, which is a ski resort up the mountain from Cedar City.  I haven't been associated with II so I don't know if any of the properties are II or not.  I do know that they are RCI affiliated.  Contact me if you have any other questions.


----------



## DianneL (May 24, 2006)

We recently (late April) went to Bryce and Zion from Vegas.  This is about a five-hour drive.  We stayed near Bryce at Best Western Ruby's Inn.  It is ok for a night or two, but would not want to spend any more time there.  Both Bryce and Zion are great.  Enjyed them very much.  The temperatures at Bryce were cool, but warmer at Zion, as others have said.


----------



## derb (May 25, 2006)

ORE in St George is a nice standard resort-- 25 Min from Zion and 2-3 hours to Bryce.  Last time there we did the escalante drive which was spectacular and stayed about 2 miles outside bryce for one nite.  Nothing fancy but priced about 60 dollars a nite.  Don't remember the name but it was white with a restaurant attached.


----------



## spatenfloot (May 25, 2006)

The Worldmark in St George is pretty nice. It is not a bad drive to Zion from there.

You could also stay at the lodge in Zion for about $100-150 per night. I'd rather drive a little to save money though


----------



## patty5ia (May 25, 2006)

The Lodge at Zion is wonderful with very good food.  I think it is very much worth it to stay in the park because you have so much more time to explore and dawn and dusk are wonderful for wildlife and vistas.  Consider the lodge at Zion!


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2006)

patty5ia said:
			
		

> The Lodge at Zion is wonderful with very good food. I think it is very much worth it to stay in the park because you have so much more time to explore and dawn and dusk are wonderful for wildlife and vistas. Consider the lodge at Zion!


 
Good luck getting a reservation.  They book well in advance.  We were lucky to get a night there in early May and I booked months in advance.  It was convenient, however.  We got up early to hike Angel's Landing.  If you do stay at the Lodge, be sure to also make dinner reservations well in advance.  We had reservations and saw others turned away who did not have them.  I agree that the food is good.  It is a little pricey.  We spent $57 for two for dinner (one dessert) and $22 for the breakfast buffet.  That included tax and tip.  They also have a coffee bar with limited snacks and a burger-type cafeteria.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2006)

KCI said:
			
		

> What else is there to do in the area....


 
If you like live theater, check out Tuacahn (two musicals) in St. George and the Shakespeare Festival in Cedar City--six plays, three Shakespeare and three others, usually one musical.  The green show is free.  http://www.bard.org   We like to stay at the Big Yellow Inn Bed and Breakfast in Cedar City.  It is only a block away from the theaters.  

Just off I-15  between St. George and Cedar City you will find Kolob Canyon.  This is part of Zion National Park.  Beautiful.  

If you drive between Cedar City and Bryce Canyon along highway 14 and 143, you will be able to stop at Cedar Breaks National Monument and Brian Head.

Parowan Gap has petroglyphs (I've not seen them).  Western Utah has a few ghost towns (mining I think).  You can golf, hike, fish, go to the local museums or just drive and look at the scenery.  

What kinds of things do you enjoy?


----------



## labguides (May 25, 2006)

Cedar Breaks is definitely worth taking time to see.


----------



## opusX (May 26, 2006)

We travel to Zion and Bryce about every 3 years. Zion lodge is nice as is Bryce lodge. Bryce lodge is the old time lodge, Zion is more motel like as the old one burned. We mostly stay in Bed and Breakfasts if we can not get the lodges. Google Bryce and/or Zion to get links on area B & B's. You cut a lot of driving time if you stay close to the parks and we have never been disappointed in the 3 B & B' we have stayed in.


----------



## derb (May 26, 2006)

Snow canyon, small but beautiful, red rocks to walk around.


----------

